# Converter Question



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a converter issue. I know I need to replace, but not sure If I need to replace entire thing or just part. Any experts??? On 2008 Keystone Travel Trailer.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not an expert but what sort of problems are you encountering & what troubleshooting steps have been taken to determine the converter is bad? 

It would help to know the brand/model of your converter, six years isn't that old for a converter but anything is possible.

Have you checked the battery/Batteries?


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

*Converter issues*

I just changed the converter on my 27' Puma TT. I contacted mechanics at two separate RV dealerships to identify the issues. Seems that the converters go out more than you may think. First, check your GFCI to make sure it is not tripped. This could be the problem. If not you may have a converter issue. RV's are really pretty simple. As you probably know, the lights and anything else that may be 12V compatible will run off of the 12V side. Everything else runs through the converter. Keep in mind that you cannot replace the converter with one of more amperage. This will cause too much amperage to the electrical components and could damage those items.

As my converter was blown, I ordered a new one from PPL. Got the replacement unit in less than a week. The replacement unit cost about $150.00 or so. As stated above, you will need the manufacturer and amperage for your unit when ordering a replacement. The converter comes complete with the entire fuse block / converter and case assembly. Take several pictures prior to removing the old panel so you can keep up with the wiring. Remove the wires, white / black / ground, remove the wires leading into the fuse block. Then remove the panel and re install the new one. Re install the wires as they were before and to the correct fuse capacity. I replaced the unit in about 30 minutes or so. Not a big deal. You shouldn't need to take it to a dealership to do this.

Last thing, make sure to reset your GFCI after you replace the converter. The GFCI may have triggered so you will have to reset it.

Hope this helps.


----------

